# Know of any good Halloween Blogs to check out?



## Halloweenie1

Wondering if you could direct me to some fun blog sites dedicated to Halloween, or that reference to Halloween related matter, like yard haunts, recipes, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## theworstwitch

X-entertainment.com devotes 2 months of daily blogs/articles to Halloween every year. Matt loves the holidays and does a great job mixing nostalgia with humor.
Here is a link to one of last year's Halloween Countdown:
http://x-entertainment.com/updates/...ountdown-08-cocoa-krispies-haunted-house-kit/


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Martha of course.

I've found these two to be quite interesting reads:

DAVE LOWE DESIGN the blog

Dabbled


----------



## DeadTed

One of the ones I keep up with:

PUMPKINROT.COM: What's Brewing


----------



## creepy crawler

Here is my mine!

OH wait you said good one sorry mine sucks but oh well!!!! 
creepy crawler's halloween


----------



## Halloweenie1

creepy crawler said:


> ...OH wait you said good one sorry mine sucks but oh well!!!! [/COLOR]


Actually, it does'nt. It's a great blog site. I like that you have the video footage of your haunt. Very nice. I also really liked your "Sleepy Hollow" Scarecrow, great work! Thanks for the link, it's always fun to see & appreciate what fellow halloweenies are up to.

Urban Dictionary: Halloweenie 
"...A person who loves Halloween above all holidays. Halloween is their Christmas, Easter...makes cool props, decorates their yard and home like a haunted house and has no problem coming up with the most creative and original costumes ever to show up at a party."


----------



## Deathtouch

Here is a good one.

My Ghoul Friday | For Halloween Artists and Enthusiasts


----------



## Halloweenie1

WOW - great sites everyone!

Here is others to add:

House Bloodthorn

The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow

Websites

Davis GraveYard - Home

-Skull And Bone-

A Haunted Halloween at Blackstone Cemetery


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I LOVE your siggie pic.

Mine will be getting back into full swing again soon. It's on Myspace, though. Anyway, I do little vignettes about autumnal and Halloween and Renaissance Faire stuff...and book reviews...tutorials...a whole bunch o'stuff. 

It's here: Melanie Girl's MySpace Blog |


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Devil's Workshop has some really impressive work and great information


----------



## Halloweenie1

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I LOVE your siggie pic.
> ... Anyway, I do little vignettes about autumnal and Halloween and Renaissance Faire stuff...and book reviews...tutorials...a whole bunch o'stuff.
> [/url]


Thanks, Melanie! I like your pics on your blog, good job-thanks for sharing!


----------



## MShaunting

This is mine:
Creative Halloween Ideas

I've just started it this month, so please join me and post some of your ideas and recipes.


----------



## msgris

I really like this one for great pictures and inspiration:


All Hallows Design

And this guy does some really great art and has a Halloween countdown each fall. You can spend an entire afternoon just looking through the archives:

John Rozum.com


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here are a few more I like:

http://www.theghostess.com/index.html

Nickols Manor

ShellHawk's Nest


----------



## Otaku

Check out Pumpkinrot's site.

PUMPKINROT.COM: What's Brewing


----------



## DeadTed

Otaku said:


> Check out Pumpkinrot's site.
> 
> PUMPKINROT.COM: What's Brewing





DeadTed said:


> One of the ones I keep up with:
> 
> PUMPKINROT.COM: What's Brewing


I agree


----------



## WeirdRob

Although I didn't start this thread I'd like to thank everyone for introducing me to so many Halloween/horror themed sites.


----------



## Spats

Oh, c'mon gang, NOBODY mentioned Scarstuff?

Seriously? It's only the single largest collection of out-of-print/vintage/classic Halloween music, sounds and audio novelties known on the net!

Go through the archives. I'm not playin' around.
I'm serious.
Go through the archives.

Scar Stuff


----------



## prblogg01

idea for halloween masks 

http://www.scary-halloween-masks.com/


----------



## Jaybo

Here are a few I enjoy:


STOLLOWEEN
SpookyBlue
William Bezek
Frog On The Pumpkin
The Shadow Farm
[*]

There are a ton more I am missing. These are just the ones off the top of my head. There are quite a few good bloggers out there!


----------



## heavymetalmama

AranaMuerta.com

I am such a huge fan of hers and I can't get enough of her witch kitchen! Her talent is beyond belief.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Spats said:


> Oh, c'mon gang, NOBODY mentioned Scarstuff?
> 
> Seriously? It's only the single largest collection of out-of-print/vintage/classic Halloween music, sounds and audio novelties known on the net!
> 
> Go through the archives. I'm not playin' around.
> I'm serious.
> Go through the archives.
> 
> Scar Stuff


He's been removing his music links lately... I don't visit there as often as I used to.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Some wonderful sites guys...thankyou so much! They are perfect for Halloween inpsiration!


----------



## Halloweenie1

Hey- came across this one today- very cool! He reviews classic and not so classic horror films, from the good to the "B" versions. 










Carfax Abbey: Reflections on Horror Cinema
carfaxabbey.blogspot.com/


----------



## Si-cotik

Just found this thread...thanks...I've been trying to find some good ones the last few days....some of them I knew of course, but I wanted the lesser known ones


----------



## creepyhomemaker

I like this one.

http://spookshows.blogspot.com/2009/11/trick-r-treat-signed-dvds.html


----------



## Halloweenie1

creepyhomemaker said:


> I like this one.
> 
> http://spookshows.blogspot.com/2009/11/trick-r-treat-signed-dvds.html


Oooh! Thanks for posting, *CH*...I like this one.*H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Vintage Halloween*
http://anostalgichalloween.blogspot.com/

*Halloween Homemaking adventures*
http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/[/COLOR]

*Halloween Music & Effects*
http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/

*Halloween decor, recipes, ideas, etc. I love this one! (..VERY well done!.. with the flair of Martha Stewart)*
http://lovemanor.com/blog/

*A Halloween cornucopia of the fun and random... *
http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/

*Halloween crafts, party recipes, fun stuff to with kids...*
http://www.cathieandsteve.com/witchcraftspage2.html


----------



## ter_ran

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/


----------



## Johan

Thank you everybody. My daily feed is now busting at the seams.


----------



## adam

I also have a blog that I am just restarting for the Halloween season! Link is in my signature. I just RE designed the website and will be updating all the sections with brand new content soon as well as lots of blogging.


----------



## Pumpkin King

*My Blog*

Here's my blog-

http://my-halloween-haunt.blogspot.com/[/SIZE]


----------



## Halloweenie1

*
Season of Shadows*_....very cool, has a live Halloween Webcam, music, tutorials, haunt videos, great pics, etc._

http://seasonofshadows.com/home.htm


----------



## Halloweenie1

adam said:


> I also have a blog that I am just restarting for the Halloween season! Link is in my signature. I just RE designed the website and will be updating all the sections with brand new content soon as well as lots of blogging.



Looking forward to checking it out once it's updated... *H1*


----------



## BadTableManor

Funny you should ask: I just started my very own BadTable Manor blog today! Still working out a few bugs, but I'll be posting lots of Halloween goodness on a regular basis.
http://badtablemanor.blogspot.com/

Now, how do I add other haunters' links to my Links list?


----------



## relics

*HauntersDigest.com*

I suggest HauntersDigest.com

http://www.hauntersdigest.com/


----------



## Cleverlilminx

Here is my blog, I post about items in my shop and also projects I am working on. Right now I am in the beginning stages of creating a Sam from Trick R Treat costume for my son. 

http://cleverlilcrafts.blogspot.com/2010/07/new-costume-project-for-halloween-2010.html


----------



## halloweenman666

my Halloween/Horror blog is over at www.halloweenoverkill.blogspot.com


----------



## magicmatt

There is All Hallows Web, it is my blog.

http://allhallowsweb.com


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Everyone has blogs!* 

Great blogs....*Pumpkin King* can't wait to see what your are building. *BadTableManner*....that werewolf in the smoking jacket is cool!....*Relic*, wow! nice animatronic raven.
*CLM* scary!.....*HM666*, old horror movies, cool!
*MagicMatt*, nice!

Thanks for posting, everyone!  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

*A few more blogs to check out....home decor, cooking, vintage halloween, etc.*

http://oldfashionhalloween.blogspot.com/

http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/

http://anostalgichalloween.blogspot.com/


----------

